# Supporters from Valley in Sacramento: build California HSR



## beautifulplanet (Aug 13, 2014)

Some might think it's good to see some actual support for California High-Speed Rail, as seen in the following Fresno Bee article:

Supporters from Valley tell high-speed rail board: Build it

By Tim Sheehan

The Fresno BeeAugust 12, 2014

http://www.fresnobee.com/2014/08/12/4066612/high-speed-rail-supporters-from.html


----------

